# Hey :)



## bernal (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm bernal/berni/bernadette. I'm 27 from Epsom in Surrey, used to breed gerbils and rats but have acquired a recent love for mickeys so hope to respectably breed some pretty ones by next year at least. I'm a complete animal fanatic and at one point had 16 pets, far more loving than humans and a lot less b/s  x


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well hello and welcome! 16 pets at once!? That's crazy.


----------



## bernal (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah, i've been told as much many times lol!! x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Gosh, you don't even want to know how many mice some of us mousers have, then. :lol:

I have about 60 or so, as well as 1 rat with a litter of 12. 
Cats, dogs, fish, parrots, an opossum, a savannah monitor. . . All kinds of stuff. :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!
I am a animal fanatic as well. I have lots of pets


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome fellow mousie lover


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

I have 8 non-mice pets (3 cats, 3 dogs, 1 horse, 1 snake) and about... 70 mice? 80? I lost track with the new babies!


----------

